# Future SWAPS



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

As much as I hate to have to do this, I hate even more that people flake out on our swaps. I totally understand life getting in the way, I think we all do. And yes, I also agree that you take a risk when you sign up for a swap, you have to know that when you do. I don't like to think that there are people out there who are just signing up to get stuff :flame: Not fiber people :huh:

Here is what we are going to do from now on with swaps. When you, the organizer of the swap, get your final list of people who want to participate you will need to send me the list. I will keep an informal list of people who have reneged on a swap here in the past. The organizer and I will discuss it if any of those people have signed up again.

Now having said that I cannot maintain a list and know who has reneged if no one tells me. So, if you were involved in a swap here on the fiber forum and you never received your item. You NEED to let me know, send me a PM. We don't need to make a big deal out of who hasn't followed through, certainly not publicly. All of this can be handled behind the scene, between the organizer, me and the swapper and swappee.

Does this make sense? If not just ask for clarification and if you see any holes in my logic please feel free to say so. I was going to put up a question and answer/poll type of thing, in keeping with the democracy of this group. But I didn't want it to turn into a huge deal. I want to keep it as simple as possible.

Also, if anyone sees a name on a list here for a swap and you know that person has joined swaps in the past and not followed through, please give me a heads up. I really don't go to other places on HT any more so I don't know what goes on.

Thanks everyone. I really do think we need to watch each others backs here. We are such a good and tight knit group (okay, the pun was intended :grin I hate the thought that someone would intentionally do something like this. But reality is they do.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I have not taken part in any swap... yet.  I have no problem with your rules. I do know that I have not been paid for things I sold on this forum (HT barter board). I was dumb and sent the items before I got payment. My own fault. One was quite a large sum. The people were having some problems with a pregnancy and I tried to work with them, but nothing. I let it go. I figure vengeance, if any is needed, belongs to the Lord.  To me it is all His anyway. Do what you have to dear Marchie!!! I will back you all the way!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

i think this shoud be Stickyed


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> As much as I hate to have to do this, I hate even more that people flake out on our swaps. I totally understand life getting in the way, I think we all do. And yes, I also agree that you take a risk when you sign up for a swap, you have to know that when you do. I don't like to think that there are people out there who are just signing up to get stuff :flame: Not fiber people :huh:
> 
> Here is what we are going to do from now on with swaps. When you, the organizer of the swap, get your final list of people who want to participate you will need to send me the list. I will keep an informal list of people who have reneged on a swap here in the past. The organizer and I will discuss it if any of those people have signed up again.
> 
> ...


Snort!!! 

Why would anyone do this? :shrug:

No...don't answer.
I just thought your comment was funny.

stef


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree whole heartedly with this and hope that everyone will take these rules very seriously when signing up for any future swaps!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I also want to add that this is really the only rule I will add to Swaps. All other rules are up to the individual organizer. But just because they make their own rules doesn't mean they have any less importance. Their rules have as much power as anything I could do and I will support and back them 100% no doubt about it.

LOL Stef 

Pyrobear I agree, doing it now


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I think this is an excellent idea Marchwind, especially with HT growing by leaps and bounds the way it has been lately. 

I personally haven't signed up for any swaps, although I've been interested in several. However, with my health I never know when I'll have a bad spell and not be able to follow through, and I didn't want to take the chance that I'd be letting down fellow HTers who put their heart into their work. It's just not fair to all the others in the swap.

But you're right...unfortunately, there are lots of people out there who would sign up just to get stuff, without ever having any intention of following through. I can't see that anyone with honest intentions would have any problem at all with your plan, and I would be immediately suspect of anyone who did. I'm just sorry you have to play this role, but good for you!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> I have not taken part in any swap... yet.


lol.... love that! YET! hehe.... your times a-comin'


March - I think this is a great idea. Love swaps, and sometimes we need to have our feet held to the fire!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

a swap that went array, but hopefully we can at least get back to ground zero. Many years ago 
(I'm thinking at least 8), when the x-wife was going thru one of her new-found hobbies which 
involved spinning and *ALL* that goes with it, (she bought 3 spinning wheels and left me with 
the largest; a walking wheel) I happened to see a member of HT posting on the barter board that 
they had a number of bags of alpaca wool, that had been sheared and saved up over the years and 
that she would be willing to ship it out to whoever would take it, clean it, rove it and spin it into yarn 
and in exchange, she only wanted 1/2 of the finished product returned. Mentioned it to the wife and 
she was enthusiastic (at the time) and asked for me to contact this person and make the necessary 
arrangements via PM, which I did. This person sent the wool as promised; however as it so often
happened with other 'projects', the wife lost interest in doing her part of the bargain. 
A year went by......and nothing even started; let alone accomplished and that person, who had in 
good faith, done her part, sent me an email inquiring. After getting on the x-wife's case and being 
assured that she would fulfill her duty, I embarrassingly replied back and tried to explain the situation. 
She stated she understood, but this email was repeated for at least the next couple of years and each 
time......well, she was off on another of her projects and just didn't have time to follow thru. Eventually 
this nice person stopped contacting me, my computer with all her saved emails went kaput (and while 
it is a possibility that I may eventually be able to take it to someone who knows what they are doing 
and retrieve said messages and get her name/address), I'm hoping that someone here may be able 
to help me locate her and I can return all the material to her. The reason I'm doing so, is because not 
only is it the right thing to do, but because when the wife left me last May, she also left me with a house 
full of her unfinished 'projects'; and in trying to clean up the mess,I believe that I've come across a 
few bags of this material belonging to this person. Racking my brain for a clue as to her username, 
I seem to keep coming up with something with 'rock' in it.....like rockcole or such like that.....however 
in checking the present member list, there is nothing similar that jars a familiarity in the old think box.....
I'm almost afraid to speculate, that because of *THIS* bad experience for her (and me), 
that she may have quit HT and gone elsewhere. 

If _*ANYONE*_ (mods included) can help me out here so that I can make amends; apologize 
and return the wool/roving to this very nice individual, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

